# Greek IRC Channel sto Freenode

## koukos

Paidia, 8a itan kali fasi na eixame ena kanali sto freenode tou typoy #gentoo-el h gentoo-gr, kai 8a to eftiaxna alla den exw idea apo bots klp. Peite idees, kai an yparxei kapoios pou mporei na to ftia3ei, as to ftia3ei (Kai na me balei operator gia na petao kosmo e3w).

----------

## ksenos

Υπάρχει ήδη στο GRNet αλλά μάλλον αυτό το ξέρεις. Γιατί όμως στο Freenode?

----------

## koukos

Den i3era gia to GRNET, syni8os oti exei sxesi me opensource, exei kanali sto freenode.

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

Χωρις να θελω να γινω κακος, τα καναλια linux-related που εχω δει ως τωρα στο GRNet ειναι επιεικως απαραδεκτα: kick-ban επειδη ρωτησες κατι που καποιοι φωστηρες θεωρουν αυτονοητο ή απαντησεις του στυλ "και τι τα θες τα ελληνικα στο linux;" Δεν εχω  επισκεφθει το #gentoo του GRNet, θα το πραξω συντομα ελπιζοντας να μην βρω το ιδιο χαλι...

Ειμαι σιγουρος πως ο κουκος αστειευοταν για το θεμα των kicks... απλα ξυπνισε ασχημες μνημες. Οσον αφορά το θεμα των bot, δεν ειναι απαραιτητα για την λειτουργια ενος καναλιου αφου παρεχονται ολα τα services απο τον server (chanserv, nickserv, memoserv κτλ). Χρησιμα μεν, οχι απαραιτητα δε...

 Συμφωνω παντως με την τοποθετηση του καναλιου σε localized server (GRNet) οπως εξαλλου επραξα με το αντιστοιχο ιταλικο #gentoo στην Azzurra και του οποιου ειμαι founder. Υπαρχει βεβαια και #gentoo-it στο freenode και για το καλο ολων ηρθαμε απο πολυ νωρις σε συνεννοηση  ωστε οι 2 communities να ενωθουν και να λειτουργουν παραλληλα αντι να αρχισουμε τις κοντρες...

----------

## Deathwing00

Egw pantos tha protimousa enan server pou na min einai ellinikos, dioti to GRnet ki aloi server tis elados se kanoun IP-ban ama den exeis elliniki DNS. (To GRnet idietera, 10 fores me ekane bann, epidi exw .net)   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## parapente

Στρατιώτης Πεζικού parapente! Πολυβολητής...  :Razz:  Διατάξτε! Είπα να ρίχνω που και που καμιά ματιά να δω τι κάνετε!

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το ελληνικό κανάλι του gentoo φαίνεται να είναι αρκετά καλύτερο από κάποια άλλα κανάλια του GRNet. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχουμε αρκετό κόσμο ακόμα και δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα βρεις κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει. Τουλάχιστον δεν θα σε βρίσουν, ούτε θα σε δουλεύουν αντί να προσπαθήσουν να σε βοηθήσουν ή απλά να σου πούνε "δεν ξέρω". Δεν μπορώ να πώ, υπήρξαν κάποια άτομα μέσα στο #linux που προσπάθησαν να με βοηθήσουν αλλά υπήρξαν και άλλοι που με το που άκουσαν gentoo έριξαν ένα "καλά να πάθεις" και ούτε που ασχολήθηκαν με το πρόβλημά μου  :Confused:  . Anyway! Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το να μετακινηθεί το κανάλι στο freenode, ίσα ίσα καλύτερα μιας και το GRNet ρίχνει που και που κάτι ξεγυρισμένα netsplit...

----------

## Deathwing00

Kalos ton parapente!

Mas lipeis vre paidaki mou! Arage exeis xrono esy gia chat afti ti stigmi?

----------

## simos

 *koukos wrote:*   

> Den i3era gia to GRNET, syni8os oti exei sxesi me opensource, exei kanali sto freenode.

 

nai.

Sto freenode den yparxei elliniko kanali poy na exei kan sxesi me to elefthero logismiko. Ontws den xreiazontai bot i alles "ypiresies" mias kai to idio to freenode tis parei.

8a proteina na ftiaxtei kanali me onoma "linux-el" poy 8a perilamvanei tin koinotita tou gentoo. "el" einai i syntmisi gia tin elliniki glwssa anti tou "gr" pou einai gia tin ellada (ws xwra). Me afto to tropo "mporoun na symperilifthoun" kai xristes apo tin kypro kai einai to genikotero pou mporw na fantastw.

----------

## Deathwing00

Kai giati oxi ena kanali pou na legete #gentoo-el i kapos etsi? Kai stin description na valoume kati san Gentoo Linux Hellenic... hmmm

Alitheia, pios tha parei tin protovoulia na kanei to kanali kai na etimasi ta bots?

Kai ena pragma akoma: ama to valoume sto Freenode, opou einai ola ta gentoo channels, tha mporesoume na exoume to kanali mas kai stin geniki selida tou gentoo. Dite parakato:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/irc.xml

----------

## bld

Kalispera se olous,

Na apantiso arxika se merikes erwtisis pou tethikan.. To kanali #gentoo to kaname sto grnet epidei eimaste ellines fisika! Den vlepw ton logo na pame sto freenode mia pou to 95% ton ellinwn pangosmios einai sto ptoxo grnet. Oloi exoume filous kai gnostous apo users mexri IRC Ops ekei mesa, alloi einai "kaloi" ki alloi "kakoi" analoga me ta metra tou kathenos. Auto den alazei sta alla diktia, oute sto freenode. 

To Gentoo Community tha eperne to proto vravio an ginotan pote diagonismos gia to pio "user friendly community", auto fenete apo ta forums ews ta kanalia me proto fisika to #gentoo@freenode. To idio pneuma prospatho na peraso kai sto kanali mas sto GRnet. O founder einai polu kalo paidi, ton gnorizw xronia, to kanali arxise na leitourgi sxedon paralila me tin dimiourgia autou tou forum, isws ligo prin.. vdomades a oxi meres. To klima einai euxaristo kai osoi pistoi proselthete, psaxnoume ki allous gentoo-heads. 

Pera apo auto, na pw kati allo genikotera gia to grnet. To na kathomaste kai na krinoume to ti kanoune sto #linux to opio einai ena "private" kanali me kanena kinoniko-politiko xaraktira, den mou leei tipota. Den thelw na jekiniso kapio flame, alla an to GRnet sas jinizei oxi epidi pezoune 2 split's ana deuterolepto alla epidi "Oi ellinmes to 'na h t'allo", h epidi den eiste esis o IRC Operator, tote kalo einai na kanete ena allo kanali ki esis kapou allou.

Alla to na exoume 10 kanalia gentoo apo 3 atoma sto kathena (einai klasiko elliniko skiniko to jerw.. ) einai entelws ilithio. Apo tin stigmi pou iparxi kati, ipostiriksteto na megalosi, auto einai to sosto imho. Borei na kanw kai lathos vevea, to variety den xalase pote kanena right?

ps. Ean exete kapio parapanw stilte mou memo, to nickname sto grnet einai "BladE^", eiste oloi euprosdektoi.

----------

## bld

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Egw pantos tha protimousa enan server pou na min einai ellinikos, dioti to GRnet ki aloi server tis elados se kanoun IP-ban ama den exeis elliniki DNS. (To GRnet idietera, 10 fores me ekane bann, epidi exw .net)  

 

giati den epikinonises me to gr-net gia na vrethi mia lisi? Iparxi mail add, gia to provlima.. h boreis na epikinonisis me ton owner tou server. 

Dokimases tous server -> styx.irc.gr / uk.irc.gr ?

----------

## Corhonio

Kanali uparxei hdh sto GKROUNET, pou kai pou bazw pr0n sto topic, einai ligo yofio alla einai kalh fash genika.Ah kala 8a htan na ferete kai kana kreas, btw uparxei kana ellhniko kreas pou na exei gentoo?

----------

## Deathwing00

 *bld wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*   Egw pantos tha protimousa enan server pou na min einai ellinikos, dioti to GRnet ki aloi server tis elados se kanoun IP-ban ama den exeis elliniki DNS. (To GRnet idietera, 10 fores me ekane bann, epidi exw .net)   
> 
> giati den epikinonises me to gr-net gia na vrethi mia lisi? Iparxi mail add, gia to provlima.. h boreis na epikinonisis me ton owner tou server. 
> 
> Dokimases tous server -> styx.irc.gr / uk.irc.gr ?

 

o server styx.irc.gr einai o xiroteros, ala sou lew, egw exw faei 3 sinexomenes fores g-line! To vlameno leei oti eimai bot kai me petaei ekso... thimame oti kati exa kanei me to irssi gia na min me petaksei ekso, ala den thimame twra... esys ti kanete gia na min sas petaksei ekso?

----------

## bld

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*    *Deathwing00 wrote:*   Egw pantos tha protimousa enan server pou na min einai ellinikos, dioti to GRnet ki aloi server tis elados se kanoun IP-ban ama den exeis elliniki DNS. (To GRnet idietera, 10 fores me ekane bann, epidi exw .net)   
> 
> giati den epikinonises me to gr-net gia na vrethi mia lisi? Iparxi mail add, gia to provlima.. h boreis na epikinonisis me ton owner tou server. 
> 
> Dokimases tous server -> styx.irc.gr / uk.irc.gr ? 
> ...

 

sto user id ti exeis valei?

----------

## Deathwing00

Ama den kanw lathos eixa to Deathwing, ala den thimame twra kala...

----------

## koukos

Egw den eixa idea oti sto grnet yparxei gentoo kanali. Efoson wmos yparxei de nomizw na einai anageo na dimiourgi8ei allo ena sto freenode.

Twra pou to 3anaskeftome, kalo einai to forum, exoume kai irc kanali, mipws telika na sikwsoume kai ena site gia tin Elliniki koinotita? Kai nai, 3erw oti yparxei to geto, alla elega gia kapoio site entelos afierwmeno stin Elliniki koinotita gentoo, pou na leei pou einai to forum, to kanali klp. Isws sto sourceforge i kapou allou. Mi stravosi kaneis, idees petaw.

----------

## Deathwing00

Egine, ama einai na ta poume sto messenge, osoi theloun na simetexoun sto site kai na poume afton pou exei to gentoo.gr na kanei ena redirect.

----------

## parapente

 *bld wrote:*   

> Kalispera se olous,
> 
> Na apantiso arxika se merikes erwtisis pou tethikan.. To kanali #gentoo to kaname sto grnet epidei eimaste ellines fisika! Den vlepw ton logo na pame sto freenode mia pou to 95% ton ellinwn pangosmios einai sto ptoxo grnet. Oloi exoume filous kai gnostous apo users mexri IRC Ops ekei mesa, alloi einai "kaloi" ki alloi "kakoi" analoga me ta metra tou kathenos. Auto den alazei sta alla diktia, oute sto freenode. 
> 
> To Gentoo Community tha eperne to proto vravio an ginotan pote diagonismos gia to pio "user friendly community", auto fenete apo ta forums ews ta kanalia me proto fisika to #gentoo@freenode. To idio pneuma prospatho na peraso kai sto kanali mas sto GRnet. O founder einai polu kalo paidi, ton gnorizw xronia, to kanali arxise na leitourgi sxedon paralila me tin dimiourgia autou tou forum, isws ligo prin.. vdomades a oxi meres. To klima einai euxaristo kai osoi pistoi proselthete, psaxnoume ki allous gentoo-heads. 
> ...

 

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που αναφέρεις για το #linux και για τους Έλληνες στο GRnet αναφέρεσαι συγκεκριμένα στο post μου αλλά έχω να σου πω πως δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με όσους συχνάζουν στο GRnet. Ίσα ίσα ένα φεγγάρι σύχναζα σε ένα κανάλι που είχε δημιουργήσει ένα φιλαράκι μου. Έχω φάει αμέτρητες ώρες στο GRnet και πιο πολύ παραπονιέμαι για τα καταραμένα τα netsplit (πίστεψέ με το op status δεν με απασχόλησε ποτέ και επικροτώ την κατάσταση που επικρατεί σε κάποια κανάλια όπως το #xine@freenode όπου δεν υπάρχει κανένας με op αν δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη  :Wink:  ).

Ένα ακόμα θετικό του να κάνουμε το ελληνικό κανάλι στο freenode είναι ότι είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να το σκεφτεί κάποιος να δοκιμάσει το gentoo-el στο freenode παρά να ψάξει για gentoo στο GRnet (εφόσον φυσικά δεν γνωρίζει την ύπαρξη του καναλιού αλλά ξέρει ότι υπάρχει ήδη το #gentoo). Ήδη υπάρχουν αρκετά κανάλια για τα διάφορα locales (gentoo-es, gentoo-it...).

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alla to na exoume 10 kanalia gentoo apo 3 atoma sto kathena (einai klasiko elliniko skiniko to jerw.. ) einai entelws ilithio. Apo tin stigmi pou iparxi kati, ipostiriksteto na megalosi, auto einai to sosto imho. Borei na kanw kai lathos vevea, to variety den xalase pote kanena right?
> 
> 

 

Εδώ με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο. Ένα και καλό κανάλι όπου θα μπορούμε όλοι να μαζευτούμε χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------

## Corhonio

parapente wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> αλλά έχω να σου πω πως δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με όσους συχνάζουν στο GRnet. Ίσα ίσα ένα φεγγάρι σύχναζα σε έν

 

oute egw exw problhma alla to 95% autwn pou suxnazoun sto grnet einai zwa

parapente wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Ένα ακόμα θετικό του να κάνουμε το ελληνικό κανάλι στο freenode είναι ότι είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να το σκεφτεί κάποιος να δοκιμάσει το gentoo-el στο freenode παρά να ψάξει για gentoo στο GRnet (εφόσον φυσικά δεν γνωρίζει την

 

Perneis crack? eleos (axeta tou oti egw mpainw freenode,dalnet kai eimai regular se agglofwna chans)to ellhniko kanali upoti8etai oti einai gia ellhnes(estw kai albanous h' rwssopontious h' kuprious:P) epomenws einai polu pio accessible kanali se ellhniko diktuo(ie polloi mporei na mh goustaroun na mpoun se ena allo net gia na einai mono se ellhniko kanali,etc).

Basika kanali uparxei hdh an kai mikro me polu xalaro kai filiko klima. 

Ah prosfata e8ea8h kai "kreas" sto kanali hehe  :Wink: 

Ah btw eimai kata twn help channel alla uper twn community channel(all use gentoo but talk about the weather mostly).

That's all for now I guess.

----------

## bld

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Ama den kanw lathos eixa to Deathwing, ala den thimame twra kala...

 

Vale lnx san user id. kai pes mou to error msg pou sou vgazei o server an exeis akoma provlima.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *bld wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*   Ama den kanw lathos eixa to Deathwing, ala den thimame twra kala... 
> 
> Vale lnx san user id. kai pes mou to error msg pou sou vgazei o server an exeis akoma provlima.

 

Twra den mporo... otan mporesw omos tha to kanw. Pantos tha protimousa to freenode.

----------

## bld

 *koukos wrote:*   

> Egw den eixa idea oti sto grnet yparxei gentoo kanali. Efoson wmos yparxei de nomizw na einai anageo na dimiourgi8ei allo ena sto freenode.
> 
> Twra pou to 3anaskeftome, kalo einai to forum, exoume kai irc kanali, mipws telika na sikwsoume kai ena site gia tin Elliniki koinotita? Kai nai, 3erw oti yparxei to geto, alla elega gia kapoio site entelos afierwmeno stin Elliniki koinotita gentoo, pou na leei pou einai to forum, to kanali klp. Isws sto sourceforge i kapou allou. Mi stravosi kaneis, idees petaw.

 

Gia auto akrivws to thema sizitousa me ta paidia sto kanali. Tin dimiourgia enos website, gia to elliniko community pou apoti fenete einai arketa megalo. To thema ti na periexei, me ta paidia skeftikame, kapia logakia, ena policy gia to kanali, giati xwris auto tha ginoume mouni[*], 

fisika ta papers kai ta docs, official kai mh, kai skeftika na kanoume

kanoume ena paper gia kathe provlima pou lithike se auto to forum, opws px eida oti kapios anefere to netmod, fisika idees einai euprosdektes.

Me ton ownder tou gentoo.gr milisa kai tin prohgoumeni fora, alla den mou fanike na simfoni kai polu. Einai eugenestatos alla to domain

einai diko tou kai to kanei oti thelei. Boroume na kanoume kati tou

still www.gentoo-grnet.gr, nomizw pws to [gr] einai aparetito. 

To mono eukolo einai to hosting, kai to domain-name, ta ypolipa einai ligo

diskola.. alla an eimaste oloi mazoi mesa tote na orisoume ena meeting sto kanali kapia stigmi tin kiriaki kai apofasizoume oloi mazoi.

Perimeno apopsis  :Smile: 

[*] eidi proxthes ginane 2 skinika sta opoia den thelw na anafertho gia na min doso sinexia sto kanali. Akrivws giauto nomizw oti ena policy einai to proto pou xriazete, etsi wste na min borei na pei o opiosdipote den ijera, den einai swsto ktl ktl

----------

## bld

Kalispera,

apofasisame na kanoume ena elliniko gentoo related website. Gia na min eksartomaste apo kanena (www.gentoo.gr ) apofasisame na to kanoume sto parapanw domain -> "gentoo.daemons.gr" toulaxiston gia tin ora. 

Authn tin stigmi grafw to channel policy, gia tous users tous operators ktl. Ean exete kati na protinete opiodipote rule, feel free.

Kathe vdomada auksanomaste apo oti vlepw, ipirxe distixws h apoxorisi tou corhonio, logo anwteras vias, alla gia tin ora giro sta 15 atoma. Polu pithano na gini anakatanomh ton op's otan sikothi to website.

Sto website skeftika na valoume, fisika link gia auto to forum (akousa to koufo na kanoume allo forum alla den tithete thema peri autou, auto einai kati parapanw apo kalo) link gia tis alles ellinikes kinisis linux related (linux.gr, ellak.gr , hellug, bsd.gr, hellas.homelinux.com), kai kapia utils apo to gentoo-it (exoune polla kaloudia), h apo alla simia gentoo related panta.

byez

----------

## Deathwing00

 *bld wrote:*   

> Kalispera,
> 
> apofasisame na kanoume ena elliniko gentoo related website. Gia na min eksartomaste apo kanena (www.gentoo.gr ) apofasisame na to kanoume sto parapanw domain -> "gentoo.daemons.gr" toulaxiston gia tin ora. 
> 
> Authn tin stigmi grafw to channel policy, gia tous users tous operators ktl. Ean exete kati na protinete opiodipote rule, feel free.
> ...

 

Emeis idi to arxisame me ton kouko sto sourceforge... ligo arga ftasate...   :Confused: 

----------

## bld

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   Kalispera,
> 
> apofasisame na kanoume ena elliniko gentoo related website. Gia na min eksartomaste apo kanena (www.gentoo.gr ) apofasisame na to kanoume sto parapanw domain -> "gentoo.daemons.gr" toulaxiston gia tin ora. 
> 
> Authn tin stigmi grafw to channel policy, gia tous users tous operators ktl. Ean exete kati na protinete opiodipote rule, feel free.
> ...

 

Hello,

Nice pio einai to url? Den sou iposxome kati, tha to sizitiso me ta paidia kai analogos tha praksoume h tha prostethoume se esas h tha kanoume kati allo.

I'll let you know.

----------

## Deathwing00

I idea einai na to kanoume oloi mazi... o koukos etimazei tin diefthinsi ala tha einai kati san http://gentoo-el.sourceforge.net

Kai mia pou leme gia to site... mou aresei to stil tou italikou site... esas pws sas fenete?

----------

## Cthulhu

To postnuke ennoeis?

----------

## Deathwing00

Nai, oreo fenete!

----------

## Cthulhu

Prosopika nomizw oti einai o,ti pio aisxro exw dei apo cmss  :Smile:  Kalytera na grapsoume kati diko mas para ena tetio cms.

----------

## Deathwing00

Toulaxiston den einai toso vromiko oso to phpnuke   :Smile: 

----------

## Corhonio

giati den anoigete kainourgio thread gia to site ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Deathwing00

 *bld wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*    *bld wrote:*   Kalispera,
> 
> apofasisame na kanoume ena elliniko gentoo related website. Gia na min eksartomaste apo kanena (www.gentoo.gr ) apofasisame na to kanoume sto parapanw domain -> "gentoo.daemons.gr" toulaxiston gia tin ora. 
> 
> Authn tin stigmi grafw to channel policy, gia tous users tous operators ktl. Ean exete kati na protinete opiodipote rule, feel free.
> ...

 

bld, mou fenete oti o koukos ki egw tha minoume apo xrono, opote arxiste to site eseis, kante oti einai na kanete ki ama xriazeste tin voithia mas, zitiste tin. Otan to site tha einai up & running, anikste neo thread.

----------

## bld

οκ, θα κάνουμε ότι περνάει από το χέρι μας, μώλις είναι up and working θα σας πούμε. 

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλη την greek-gentoo-community!

----------

## bug

Αν και κάπως αργά, απαντώ.

Τα οποιαδήποτε kill, akill κ.λπ. που μπαίνουν συνήθως σε ξένα domains έχουν ως σκοπό την όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερη απομάκρυνση drones και bots από το GRnet. Σχετικά με το identd, αυτό σε πολλούς server *δεν* μπορεί να έχει κεφαλαία και πεζά γράμματα μαζί (καλύτερα να είναι όλα πεζά), αφού κάτι τέτοιο κάνουν τα περισσότερα drones/bots. Επομένως είναι ένα pattern για να απομακρύνονται πιο εύκολα.

Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά το τι γίνεται στο #linux, αλλά δε μπορεί ένα κανάλι να αντικατοπτρίζει την εικόνα ενός δίκτυου. Μπαίνω στο #gentoo στο GRnet εδώ και κανένα μήνα (αν και τώρα τελευταία όχι και τόσο συχνά) και το κανάλι είναι μια χαρά (μπαίνουν και καλά άτομα τα οποία γνωρίζω προσωπικά, και κανένας του style #linux). Το μόνο αρνητικό που έχω να πω είναι η παρουσία πολλών eggdrops τα οποία είναι ανούσια και άχρηστα. Όσο για τον κόσμο στο κανάλι, ναι μεν δεν είναι αρκετός, αλλά δε γίνεται με το ξεκίνημα να μαζευτούμε 1000 άτομα. Τέτοια πράγματα θέλουν υπομονή.

Αυτά. 

bug @ GRnet  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bld

Hello ppl,

Poloi users apo to GRnet eimaste diakopes autoi tin periodo giauto to kanali einai psilo-nekro. H alithia einai oti egw prosopika den exw polu xrono gia IRC alla oso boro ipostirizw. Meta ton septemvrio tha sinexisi mia psospathia ellinikopiisis tou gentoo.gr, an thelei kapios na sinisferi einai ok.

Ta bots sto kanali mpikane stin arxi gia xavale k telika minine, ekeina an sas enoxloune boroume na ta vgaloume.. den einai provlima.

bye

----------

